# Flatsmaster in Spring



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about the Flatsmaster scooter boats built in Spring, TX? How is the craftmanship on these boats?, performance?, etc. Any and all info provided would be greatly appreciated....either public or PM coments are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

no one knows anything about them...good or bad???


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

I bought a 14.5 scooter from Flatsmaster in January 2008, it performs great.
I run all over West Galveston Bay with it.
The owner Charles Goodson is a super nice guy. go talk to him.


----------



## kenner27 (May 29, 2006)

i have seen him build them and he does great work for very reasonable prices.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I think there is a used one up here for sale with a merc on it they are flat scooter looking hulls arnt they ?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Ive been on one before and know first hand how well of work charles does. He rebuilt a pescador for me a few years back... Excellent boat for the price...

As in all boats, test ride it first..

Thomas


----------



## bullethead (Oct 24, 2006)

I still have mine (16' w 7'beam) that I bought in 91. I keep it in the garage after every use and it has held up great. It's simple and light. If you run shallow bays I think it is a good platform. 

I like the simplicity of just using styrofoam between the stringers as the other foams seem to always end up retaining moisture. You can just open the front hatch and remove back two deck caps - the boat will completely dry out inside. I still don't have any rot in the boat.

With a 90hp yamaha, it is fast enough and fairly fuel efficient. If you do get stuck, it doesn't take an act of Congress to get it out. Is it fancy shmancey? No. Does it work and hold up - yep. 

I helped Charles add a raised platform on mine, I liked the extra storage it provided. In retropsect, we should have constructed it a little differently, but it has worked.

A few months ago I got all inspired to refurbish an old 18 6" shallow sport (and of course I haven't done diddley other than buy it). In fact i am starting to consider selling the ss and just repowering my flatsmaster.


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

I am currently looking at the 13 ft scooter he has on his website. Does he build any other sizes or models besides the 10 ft, 13 ft, and poling skiff? Also, does anyone know the size of the tunnel on the 13 ft scooter. I have sent him an email, but have yet to get a response. If I don't hear from him this next week, guess I will just have to call him.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Id call him... He is in his 60s and retired and email is not his best freind lol... He works very hard at making a good scooter.


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

Charles told me he prefers to keep production to only the 10, 13 and 14.5 poling skiff
because he can handle all phases of the construction stages by himself. He has
no employees.


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

Well I did get an email back from him. Texxan1 I can say you are right about email not being his friend, but he made me chuckle! His answer was good stuff and I appreciated it!!! The more I hear about his scooters the more I am impressed. I also like the fact that it is not massed produced and is made when ordered...almost like Whataburger VS "Mom and Pops Hamburger Joint." Both are made to order but one is a lot more personal than the other.


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

Anybody ever heard or seen a raised center consol on the 13 ftr? I think it would be too top heavy, but just a thought.?


----------



## ramin35 (May 31, 2008)

I have 13ft flatmaster with raised consol


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

I have one of his old 12 foot scooters from 1998.....still holding up great.....runs as skinny as my flats cat.....


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

ramin35...did you raise the consol yourself or did Mr. Goodson do it for you?


----------



## ramin35 (May 31, 2008)

He did it I cant send any picture of it the file is large sorry


----------



## bcoppenger (Feb 20, 2009)

*FOR SALE: 1999 16' Flatsmaster*

FOR SALE: 1999 FlatsMaster 16' Center Console with a 5 rod holder leaning post. Has a 112 Johnson on it. Raised standing deck on the front with double box storage. Has a Marine Radio, Pioneer radio and speakers, compass, and two marine deep cycle batteries. It sits on a galvanized McClain trailer. This boat mechanically runs excellent. Great hole shots and I personally have planed in 4-5 inches of water out in the shallow bays. It does need some repair. The floor is soft in some areas and the transom needs repair. I called the custom builder in Spring, TX and total repair is $1200.00. He will lay in a whole new floor and transom and refiberglass. The boat is worth $6000.00 repaired. Asking price is $4000.00. Pics upon request. I live in Lake Jackson, TX so stop by to see it. If your interested in this Redfishing Machine please call me at 281-455-5804.


----------



## surecure (Aug 12, 2012)

I acquired a Flatsmaster 13 last year now 9 years old. Had numerous soft spots on the deck. Tore off the deck which was about 40% rotten. Found the underlying support wood was a total mess. Literally falling apart. The whole left rail and cross pieces were totally wasted. Why? Poor engineering. There was no ventilation to dry out inside. After being parked in a barn for 9 months, the whole bilge was still soaked. The only thing still intact is the hull and the transom.


----------



## surecure (Aug 12, 2012)

*Flatsmaster rot.*

























per my previous post, here are some photos of what a flatsmaster will look like after a few years.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

You got a 9 year old wood boat.... Don't come on here and bad mouth that man, he builds a good boat and is a great guy. Before you talk **** about the man you might wanna call him I'm sure he will rebuild that boat for next to nothing. How ever you go about the rebuild if you do, don't use wood! If you use wood the next guy that owns it in 10 years will come on here talking about how bad the boat was built...


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I ran one for a year with no problems, I also test drove one from the 80's I think, it was all original and the owner took care of it. I'm not saying all this because I own one, I'm saying this because I watched it being built and there is alot of them still around that are way older than yours! And it is by far the best priced scooter. I got a 2011(last one he built I think) hull for sale


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

flatsmaster14 said:


> I ran one for a year with no problems, I also test drove one from the 80's I think, it was all original and the owner took care of it. I'm not saying all this because I own one, I'm saying this because I watched it being built and there is alot of them still around that are way older than yours! And it is by far the best priced scooter. I got a 2011(last one he built I think) hull for sale


Do you still have yours for sale? I was looking for it yesterday in the classifieds and couldn't find it


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

panhandle_slim said:


> Do you still have yours for sale? I was looking for it yesterday in the classifieds and couldn't find it


I just called him about it. I'm pretty sure I'm going to pick it up from him and throw on a 40 yam hammer on it.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

panhandle_slim said:


> Do you still have yours for sale? I was looking for it yesterday in the classifieds and couldn't find it


Ya it's for sale, might be sold tho! I'll keep y'all updated


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Ya it's for sale, might be sold tho! I'll keep y'all updated


consider is sold. already called about the motor for it and lined that out should have it rigged up a few days after picking it up.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

texasislandboy said:


> consider is sold. already called about the motor for it and lined that out should have it rigged up a few days after picking it up.


Sweet hope the motor is good!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Sweet hope the motor is good!


Going to pick it up this weekend in port a


----------



## AllieHyder (Aug 30, 2013)

*Good Number for Charles*

I am currently trying to get in touch with Charles from Flatsmaster anyone got a good contact?


----------



## Rob Eli (Nov 22, 2021)

Texxan1 said:


> Id call him... He is in his 60s and retired and email is not his best freind lol... He works very hard at making a good scooter.


 How could I get a hold of him ? I have a 12ft scooter of his and have questions


----------



## Rob Eli (Nov 22, 2021)

AllieHyder said:


> *Good Number for Charles*
> 
> I am currently trying to get in touch with Charles from Flatsmaster anyone got a good contact?


m also in need of his contact info


----------

